# Slow Boot at DVD Drive



## ptrgz (Nov 11, 2009)

Just installed FreeBSD, and XFCE from the ports collection. During boot it hangs for about 45 seconds when it gets to the DVD drive before continuing the rest of the boot.  Is there any way to speed this up? Is this something a custom kernel build will improve?...or is there a quicker simpler solution.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you tried changing the boot order in BIOS?


----------



## ptrgz (Nov 11, 2009)

The DVD drive isnt listed as Bootable in the Bios.  I played around with some BIOS settings (wait 9 seconds for detecting HDD > 0).  Also changed the DVD drive jumper from Master to Cable Select(made sure the DVD drive is still master in BIOS)  and it improved the BIOS startup, but FreeBSD still hangs for about 45 seconds while loading the DVD drivers.  The readout:


```
ad0 DMA limited to UDMA33 controller found non-ATA66 cable
ad0 DVDR <Toshiba CD/DVDR SD-R5372 TU53> at ata1 master UDMA33
```

I wonder if it has something to do with that cable.


----------



## ptrgz (Nov 11, 2009)

Oops, made a little mistake in my last post

this line is actually related to the HDD, which is right before the DVD:

```
[I]ad0 DMA limited to UDMA33 controller found non-ATA66 cable[/I]
```

and i missed the c in acd0 here:

```
[I]a[B]c[/B]d0 DVDR <Toshiba CD/DVDR SD-R5372 TU53> at ata1 master UDMA33[/I]
```

The cable message was with the HDD so I replaced it with one of those newer cables-they rip off though if you pull them too much.


----------

